# New job for the Iraqi 'information' minister?



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Suggestions invited as to a new job for Muhammad Sa'id al-Sahhaf from the Iraqi information ministry.

His latest 'update' on the situation was that the Iraqi military were still in total control of the Baghdad _whilst American tanks were seen rumbling into camera shot behind him _ Â :

May be he should join the magic circle... :

Looking forward to Rory Bremner taking him on Â


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

Terry Wogan suggested (am I really admitting I listen to him :-[ ) that he could have a job working for Ken Livingstone to help him talk up the success of the Tube and congestion charging ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think he should become a politician


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

surprise Tony Blair hasn't got a job lined up for him as his new government spin doctor......

he's doing a great job on the tele... perfect man for Blair's spin machine ;D ;D ;D


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=gossip.gif]

i reckon he could get a job with audi customer services.

Windows dropping no sir
Coil packs no sir
dash pods no sir


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

One of the people on late night poker. If he can lie & look genuine when the whole world is watching & knows otherwise, he should be an absolute demon


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I reckon he was a Spar shelf stacker in Bagdad before the war and he's doing this job for a bet.

Strange emotion - I actually admire him. He's just a messenger, he knows he's talking bollocks and he usually smiles after talking the stuff. Perhaps Blair could replace Alistair Campbell with the chap.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Have you noticed that this fella and Bush have the same kinda wry smile after they speak!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> Have you noticed that this fella and Bush have the same kinda wry smile after they speak!


and they have never been seen together at the same time, much like Bruce Wayne/Batman, Clark Kent/SUperman, Peter Parker/Spiderman.......

see where this is going?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Strange emotion - I actually admire him. He's just a messenger, he knows he's talking bollocks and he usually smiles after talking the stuff.


I know what you mean, I feel slightly sorry for him.

Referring to the American troops at Saddam Baghdad airport: "They are surrounded and cannot escape. We are _pounding_ them, we are _pounding_ them" Â :-X..........  ;D  ;D

In total denial of the situation - the most important asset a politician needs Â  What has happened to Tariq Aziz?

It looks like all signs of the old regime have vanished in Baghdad this morning. No Police or army on the streets, widespread scenes of jubilation .


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Stand-up comedian.

He's a laugh a minute 

Mark


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to hear what the Iraqi foreign minister has to say now


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> I'd love to hear what the Iraqi foreign minister has to say now


"Going north, mate? Gi's a lift"


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Whatever you think you have to give it to the guy, talk about commitment.

Maybe Claire Short should take a leaf out of his book..


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've heard news that he's been offered jobs by North Korea and Iran. Â


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm glad that Saddam's regime has been soundly thrashed and hope that the ordinary Iraqi people exact appropriate revenge on their former tormentors, i.e. Ba'ath Party officials and Police Force.

However, I do feel sorry for "Baghdad Bob". He seems like a cheery chappy and one got the impression that he knew he was bullshitting, whilst delivering his press confrences.

One final thought, it's amazing how all the namby pamby, lilly livered, pacifict cowards have gone all quiet.

They were and are a disgrace and it was pleasing to see the outpouring of joy on the streets of Baghdad. Something that would not have happened, had Bush and Blair lacked the balls to follow through with their threats.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> One final thought, it's amazing how all the namby pamby, lilly livered, pacifict cowards have gone all quiet.


I have not gone quiet 

I was reading 'The Guardian" on a plane yesterday, and it brought a tear to my eye. The front page story and most of page 2 were a traumatic read. All very embarassing at 35,000 feet. Pictures of a boy sitting in his mothers blood, of two little kids dead on a stretcher, etc. Please don't trivialise what happened with jingoistic bravado. No one wanted Sadam there and I'm just as happy as everyone else that he has gone. However, I still believe that this was done the wrong way. Anyone who actually believes that only government buildings were targeted is in denial. The aforementioned kids for example were in a house towards the edge of the city. They had been moved there to get them AWAY from where the main bombing was, around the government buildings. Their home took a direct hit from a missile launched by a US plane.

phoTToniq


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> "Going north, mate? Gi's a lift" Â


Funniest post i've seen in ages


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> They had been moved there to get them AWAY from where the main bombing was, around the government buildings. Â Their home took a direct hit from a missile launched by a US plane.


Ho do you know that it was a US missile and not an Iraqi missile that went wrong ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Please don't trivialise what happened with jingoistic bravado. Â No one wanted Sadam there and I'm just as happy as everyone else that he has gone. Â


I don't think anybody is trivialising what has happened. Just one civillian death is one to many. But war is war, and it is inevitable that civilians 'get in the way' of the fighting, Â 'collateral damage'....



> However, I still believe that this was done the wrong way


But 10+ years of the 'other way' - i.e diplomacy and sanctions - have achieved absolutely nothing, except to increase the suffering of the Iraqi people. During that period, many many more people died under the hand of Saddam and his henchmen.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> But 10+ years of the 'other way' - i.e diplomacy and sanctions - have achieved absolutely nothing, except to increase the suffering of the Iraqi people. During that period, many many more people died under the hand of Saddam and his henchmen.


How very true


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Ho do you know that it was a US missile and not an Iraqi missile that went wrong ?


This is the thing, it would appear most of the Civilian casualties have been caused by Iraqi weapons malfunctioning.

I guess we will never know for sure how accurate this is, but firing Anti-Ship missiles at buiildings & aircraft cannot reinforce the Iraqi argument...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Ho do you know that it was a US missile and not an Iraqi missile that went wrong ?


Eye witnesses.. not soldiers.. not iraqi press ministers.. just regular civilians who by the way hate sadam more then you or i.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Eye witnesses.. not soldiers.. not iraqi press ministers.. just regular civilians who by the way hate sadam more then you or i.


Don't forget that the Iraqi's were using GPS jamming equipment supplied by the Russians.This managed to 'throw' some US missiles off their target


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How does an eye-witness differentiate between a coalition weapon & Iraqi weapon? They fly pretty fast...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> How does an eye-witness differentiate between a coalition weapon & Iraqi weapon? They fly pretty fast...


I think the US plane that swooped in and fired it was a pretty big giveaway.
that


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The fact is with Iraq, sonny boy Bush is sorting out the f**k up made by daddy Bush 12 years ago, in stopping the war before Saddam was over-thrown!

It is also proof that 12 years on pussy footing aroung (diplomacy) does not work with tyrants like Saddam

What will be interesting is will the US supported regime installed in the near future be any less corrupt?

If West Africa is anything to go by the answer is a big NO!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

If you wanna laugh (and can put aside any Iraq based sensitivities) - have a look at what I just posted in the Joke room - titled 'sung to the tune of.....'

[smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]

Damian


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Back on-topic, I believe a suggested new job for him is as the new presenter of "Have I Got News For You" - as suggested on my new favourite website:

http://www.welovetheiraqiinformationminister.com


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

oh my god that is actually a REAL web site roflmao!!! 
phoTToniq


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> oh my god that is actually a REAL web site roflmao!!!
> phoTToniq


er... it' not working ???


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

It is on my PC.. I just checked again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

this is what i'm getting.... ???



> This is the Server Administratorâ„¢ default page.
> If you see this page it means:
> 
> 1) hosting for this domain is not configured
> ...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I just did a shift-refresh and it is definitely still working. Here's the opening quote,

NO! M.S.S did not show up for work. However, our intrepid editors have been able to find his actual, final quote from Tuesday. As usual, we are not making this up:
"I NOW INFORM YOU THAT YOU ARE TOO FAR FROM REALITY."


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I just did a shift-refresh and it is definitely still working. Â Here's the opening quote,
> 
> NO! M.S.S did not show up for work. However, our intrepid editors have been able to find his actual, final quote from Tuesday. As usual, we are not making this up:
> "I NOW INFORM YOU THAT YOU ARE TOO FAR FROM REALITY."


ROFLMAO! Nice one! 8)

This Guy could make a fortune writing a book of his 'quotes' during the war. I'd buy it!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I wonder where he will show up next


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I wonder where he will show up next Â


They should bring back the Pink Panther films. He could be Inspector Clueso, I think he would be bloody brilliant! Â ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It wouldnt work on mine either .


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

just heard it on radio 4 .... british rail announcer... think about it - it's brilliant - the train will be arriving soon, there is no signal failure, there are no strikes etc etc ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Manager of the Dome!

"Our attraction is packed with sights, it is a huge success, people are flocking to visit, our security guards are having to hold back the crowds ....."


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Alex Ferguson has appointed al Sahhaf as Head of Public Relations for Manchester Utd.

He has held his first press conference to advise that Manchester Utd beat Real Madrid 4 - 2. Reports of a Utd losing 3 - 1 are pure lies.


----------

